# Linksys WRT300N as WiFi Bridge only



## BostonDriver (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi,

Normally I use FreeBSD and "build my own" 802.11 AP using ath0 in AP mode.  But for one system it's low end and out of PCI slots.  I also need 802.11N for this now.  It's for someone remote, and I don't get there often. 

I had old LinkSys WRT300N that is working as a router.  What I want is to not use the WAN port, disable DHCP Server and plug one of the LAN "numbered ports" into the 8 port GigE switch used to connect to the current FreeBSD router which does NAT to the ISP, uses dhcpd to hands out address etc. 

Right now, LinkSys connects via the WAN port (and thus NAT) and doles out it's own DHCP addresses.  Good enough until my next visit.  But the LAN ports, due to NAT, don't see other LAN ports for e.g. NetBIOS. 

On the Cisco site, I've found a how to type article (and have the manual.)  Turning off DHCP Server on LinkSys should be trivial.  What I've read confuses me regarding NAT.  It says turn NAT off (and possibly something else to do related to routing.)

Why would this be needed?  For cost reasons, I'm guessing those 10/100 ports are just an off the shelf part, and will simply switch WiFi and other 10/100 traffic to the other ports.

Anyone else using this (or similar) LinkSys in such a fashion?  I'll try myself when I get there again, and see what happens.  But figured I'd ask here and learn anything I can first.

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 8, 2011)

Based on the DD-WRT site, it still should be in access point mode.  DHCP is turned off so clients get leases from the main DHCP server.  With the wireless and Ethernet interfaces bridged, wireless clients should not need NAT.

I have a WRT300N with DD-WRT, but hadn't experimented with this before.  Tried it just now, and it works.

The DD-WRT setup turns off the WAN port and the cable from the upstream switch goes to one of the LAN ports.  DD-WRT has an option to link the WAN port to the switch, too.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a WRT600N working as a simple WAP. DHCP, NAT and everything else is turn off on it.

It simply bridges my wireless network with my wired network.


----------



## BostonDriver (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks to you both.  I might look into the DD-WRT setup to use the WAN port as just another LAN port.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 8, 2011)

DD-WRT also lets the config button be changed into a radio on/off button, which is handy.  Unfortunately, it only works on versions 1.0 and 1.1 of the WRT300N.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2011)

No need for DD-WRT, mine runs the standard Linksys software. Just turn everything off (except the wireless part obviously) and connect it to your network on one of the 4 "LAN" interfaces. It'll act as a bridge by default.


----------



## BostonDriver (Dec 14, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> No need for DD-WRT, mine runs the standard Linksys software. Just turn everything off (except the wireless part obviously) and connect it to your network on one of the 4 "LAN" interfaces. It'll act as a bridge by default.



This worked too.  I left NAT enabled on the "WAN" port (nothing plugged in to WAN) and things work as I want.


----------

